# Christmas Photo Found!



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

I got my Christmas Photo! Haha My husband bought a Santa suit last night and Ronin of course, never having seen Santa, thought he was there to get him and started barking at him. When he realized it was Scotty (my husband) he thought it was great fun and started to chase him around the house! We got some great pictures! Along with a few of Ronin and I  I thought you would all like to see them as well. Ronin was also pretty proud of himself! I told Ronin since he chased and tried to bite Santa he was put on the Naughty List. :grin2: Lol The second picture is the one I'm going to make our Christmas card photo btw.:wink2::laugh2:


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ya know, Santa getting bit where he's about to, that's kinda funny. Ho Ho #[email protected]**!!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> Ya know, Santa getting bit where he's about to, that's kinda funny. Ho Ho #[email protected]**!!


Hahaha exactly! I thought it was hilarious when I caught the photo! If someone came down the chimney for real though, Ronin would seriously probably bite them!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great pictures . I think you will have a great Christmas card.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Loved them! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful dog! Even though he looked like he was trying to bite Daddy in the a**!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

maxtmill said:


> Beautiful dog! Even though he looked like he was trying to bite Daddy in the a**!


Hahaha my husband told me after that he had a treat in the back of the belt and that was probably why he did that. He didn't get bit though! lol Ronin has good self-control there.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

What great fun and great photos! Good thing he finally made peace with Santa! lol The one you have chosen will make a great Christmas card. :smile2:


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

kelbonc said:


> What great fun and great photos! Good thing he finally made peace with Santa! lol The one you have chosen will make a great Christmas card. :smile2:


Thank you! I'm just glad that he was having as much fun as us!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great photos! Enjoy seeing people in the holiday spirit!!!


----------

